# making a daily routine chart



## mommy2boys (Dec 31, 2002)

My 5 year old needs a clear consise routine. I am a basket case and really struggle with this. So I think I need one almost as much as he does. I don't know where to start, should I just make one out of poster board? I was hoping to find one with pictures as he can't read very well yet. Any suggestions on where to buy one or what to use. It would really help us all out if I could be more organized.
PS I hope I put this in the right forum sorry if I didn't.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

We amde one for morning and evening routine, and just drew the pics.

You could work together together to cut pics from a magazine or find graphics on your computer.


----------



## EnviroBecca (Jun 5, 2002)

I had charts (morning and evening) at about that age. I was diligent about following them, and I think it was because I was involved in making them. The tasks weren't negotiable, but I helped to decide the order of them and told my dad which color marker to use for each one. (I could read.)

Cut pix out of a magazine if you don't feel like drawing. Have HIM choose the pix so he'll understand what each one means. Write the words too--seeing them every day will help him pick up on their meaning.

Be sure to explain that following the chart is HIS responsibility, and spin it as a really cool thing that he's lucky to be old enough to do! When you see him goofing off before finishing his tasks, don't say, "Brush your teeth"; say, "Have you finished everything on your chart?"

Good luck!


----------

